# The Cold War 1947-1979 And the Soviet Air Force.



## Lucky13 (Jan 3, 2008)

What's you're view of the Soviet Air force during this period? I know squat diddly about it and thought that I could learn some more about it here. So, how good were their fighters, bombers, reconnaissance aircraft, radar, air to air, ground to air etc. etc. of this period? Were their air controll system much different from the west?


----------

